# 36 Days Till Halloween



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Congratulations on hitting 50%! I'm sure some days it's pretty painful!

Disney released a box set for the Haunted Mansion's 40th anniversary that included the "Songs and Stories from the Haunted Mansion " disk with "MIke and Karen". Would that explain why it was in that folder? The set was released in 2009, but I'm not sure if the other disk would have been a reissue from 2003?

Gotta love Paul Frees though - I think his Peter Lorre is hilarious.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I think it is his Peter Lorre singing "My Old Flame" on one of those old Spike Jones albums ... friggin' brilliant.


----------

